

POLL: Does being over 40 help or hinder a startup Founder? - 10smom


======
gexla
If you are a rockstar and don't plan on living past 41 then it's a hindrance.
Otherwise it's a personalized situation which we really can't answer.

------
10smom

       Hinder

------
10smom

       Help

------
10smom
If I add comment does this bump this up?

